# Camping Cheques - misleading email



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I have just had an email from Camping Cheques saying: 

"It is now possible to stay at many Camping Cheque sites longer into high season - and still pay only £13.95* a night! For a limited time, more than 400 campsites have extended their Camping Cheque period to include stays further into July and August. Which means you can continue to save up to 60% on your pitch fees. For a full list of participating campsites with NEW extended acceptance dates check our web site."

So I got out my 2013 guide to enter the dates of the extended season only to find that nothing had changed!

Kenp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The email says "check our website" and you checked your handbook ??? :? :? :?


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

I don't think Kenp was checking the dates in his handbook, he had opened it to update it with the "new" Camping Cheque information and found nothing had changed.

I also found it misleading, in a different way, in that I thought the headline meant that the expiry dates on the paper cheques had been removed or extended.

It was also possible to read the headline to think you could stay on site longer for each cheque, eg 2 nights for one cheque.

I get there 3 seasons magazine and the use of English is pretty poor in there, so I suppose we can't really expect these advertising emails to be a lot better.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Stop using them, more and more of our favourite sites have stop taking them. So asci this year.

I was told they are slow payers.

Roy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> I was told they are slow payers.
> 
> Roy


In conversation with a French campsite operator last year I was told they don't pay the site owner anything until the end of the year, also he said they take around 50% of the face value of the Camping Cheque in commission. Little wonder many campsites are changing to ACSI.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We mainly stay at naturist campsites - ACSI and Camping Cheques each have a selection. Interestingly, in 2013, ACSI has slightly reduced the number of naturist options and Camping Cheques have significantly increased their naturist locations! We'd done most of the ACSI ones in any case, so we've been using just Camping Cheques this year; and some very fine deals too.

One site we went to last September - Heliomonde, near Paris - was supposed to take Camping Cheques, but said they'd temporarily stopped them. However, as we'd presented our cheques they offered us €13 a night for cash, instead of the standard price of €24! And later when speaking to other Brits on the site, they had indeed paid €24, because they didn't know about CCs.

It did sound as though the site had some sort of difficulty with CCs, although they are back in the handbook this year.

Mike


----------

